# MIUI.us Logo Contest Official Rules



## miuius (Aug 12, 2011)

*MIUI.us Logo Contest Official Rules*​
*Introduction*​
This document describes the official rules ("Official Rules") of the MIUI.us Logo Design Contest organized by Leeech (MIUI.us Founder), (the "Contest"). The object of this contest is to design a logo for MIUI.us , the best and most prestigious MIUI rom translations and support site. Information on how to enter and about the prizes is part of these Official Rules. To the extent of any inconsistency, these Official Rules prevail.









*Definitions*
"Entry" means a logo design created by the Entrant for this Contest.
"Entrant" means the individual that offers the Entry under the terms of this Contest.

*Eligibility*
1. The Contest is open only to individuals. The Contest is open to companies, educational institutions, organizations, etc. or to groups associated with such institutions.
2. MIUI.us Founders contest judges and their immediate family are not eligible to enter the Contest.
3. Entrants must be of sufficient legal age and standing to enter into a contract with MIUI.us as required below.

*How to Enter*

1. Initial entries must be submitted by email to [email protected] The entries must be submitted as a scalable vector graphic in EPS or PSD format, and also as a JPG. See the Submission Guidelines below for further information.
2. The email must include the name, age, postal address, phone number and email address of the Entrant Please included your MIUI.us nickname or handle.
3. No more than 3 Entries may be submitted by any one Entrant.
4. Entries must conform to the Submission Guidelines set out below. Entries which fail to do so will be rejected.
5. The deadline for Entries is midnight (one minute after 2359) on January 31st, 2012, Pacific Daylight Time.
6. We will attempt to acknowledge all entries within one week of receipt; however, we cannot be responsible for entries or responses lost in e-mail.
7. There is no fee to enter the Contest.

*Submission Guidelines*

The purpose of the contest is to design a logo for the MIUI.us site. The logo will be used online, in print, on merchandise and to create "winner" stickers that can be placed on phones, tablets, etc. Flexibility is a key requirement, including the need to resize easily and to look good in black and white as well as color. The final version of the logo will need to be suitable for high quality printing.
While the logo needs to look good at relatively small sizes, it will not need to be shrunk for use as a Favicon.
Because of the requirement to register the logo as a Service Mark, Entrants should take care to ensure that their Entries are not in any way similar to existing logos or other copyrighted images. A logo that cannot be registered as a Service Mark, no matter how well crafted, cannot win the Contest.
The logo must not contain any other text besides that required above.
Due to the requirements for high quality printing and re-sizing Entries must submitted in scalable vector graphic format (EPS). We advise against the use of halftones and gradients unless created inside a vector graphics program. Color in this version must be CMYK, no spot colors.
JPGs 1000 pixels square of the logo variant are also requested so that entries can be posted to MIUI web sites without the need for conversion.
The limit on attachment sizes for our email is 5Mb. If your submission exceeds this size, even after compression, please send the images individually and note clearly in your emails that you are doing so.
To recap, entry will consist of 3 files: the basic logo, and variant, each in EPS and JPG format. We are able to handle most common file compression formats.

*Prizes*

Subject to the legal requirements outlined above, the winning design will be announced via front page of MIUI.us Feb, 5th 2012.
The winning designer will receive:
1. A Kindle Fire Tablet ($199 Retail Value)
2. A MIUI T-Shirt
3. The right to use the basic logo and identify him/herself as the logo designer.

*Judging and Selection of Winner*

1. The winning design will be selected by judges appointed for the purpose. Their decision will be final. No further correspondence shall be entered into.
2. MIUI.us reserves the right not to select a winner if, in its sole discretion, no suitable entries are received.
3. MIUI.us reserves the right to disqualify any Entrant or Entry at its sole discretion. No correspondence shall be entered into.
4. The winner will be required to sign a contract assigning all ownership of the logo to MIUI.us.
5. Accepting the prize constitutes permission for MIUI.us to make public and otherwise use winner's name, and country of residence for publicity purposes. Further personal data may be requested but is not required.
6. No timetable is set for the announcement of a winner due to the need to confirm that the winning entry can be registered as a Service Mark.

*Intellectual Property*

1. All submitted work must be original and not based on any pre-existing design.
2. All Entries will become the sole property of MIUI.us and may be displayed publicly on MIUI.us web sites.
3. The winning entry will be registered by MIUI.us as a Service Mark and the Entrant agrees to transfer all right and title to the Entry to MIUI.us in accordance with the Official Rules of this Contest.

*Acceptance*

Participation constitutes the Entrant's full and unconditional agreement to and acceptance of these Official Rules. By participating in the Contest, the Entrant is representing and warranting that he/she has read and understood, and agrees to be bound by, these rules. Including the guides and rules referred to herein, these Official Rules constitute the entire agreement between the Entrant and MIUI.us in relation to the Contest. They govern the Entrant's participation and supersede any prior or other agreements between the Entrant and MIUI.us and relating to the Contest.​


----------

